# 13 Fishing / Who's using them?



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

I love mine but they are susceptible to failure imo on the older bearing design, new bushing design looks good


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I flat smoked the bearings in my Pro Max in about a dozen trips. The Concept Z is great. Thinking about rebuilding the PMax reels with some Boca bearings. Because other than the spool bearings it's good to go.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Best bait casters in my opinion. Cant beat the 22lbs of bull dog drag! I have 4 concepts A's and two origin. 

On the flip side there spinning reels are complete garbage.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have read some pretty mixed reviews on their spinning reels as well. I like the CZB bushings so far and the only offering in a spinning reel starts with the Prototype X. I can get one shipped for $180. I spoke with the guys at 13 Fishing about the reviews and they had some good explanations. Apparently there have been a fair amount of revisions to the reel. They were also seemed very willing to do whatever was needed for customer satisfaction. It may all be smoke and mirrors but I came away from the conversation with a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------

